# Pretty Good Shoot



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

We killed 301 on 2-26! We started out hunting our spread of 500 greenhead gear full bodies and killed 146 by 2:00. Then the geese started funneling into a field just south of us causing every goose to stop short of us. So we decided to try sneak on them. It turned out pretty good we killed 155 of them. This was the best day I have ever had over decoys.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Any bands or neck collars?


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

forgot to mention one leg band.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Wish that would been me! how long did it
take to clean all of them?


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

We donated them to some nursing homes and shelters. We have are freezers full of ducks and geese. We donate ducks and geese both once we get enough to last us till next season.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Way to go man, congrats on giving it to the needy


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Snowpro said:


> We donated them to some nursing homes and shelters. We have are freezers full of ducks and geese. We donate ducks and geese both once we get enough to last us till next season.


They accepted 301 UNCLEANED geese??? Are you serious?

Can you give me a name of these establishments and a phone number if you have it? If you don't have the number I'll just look it up myself...just post up the names of these places and where they're located. I'd like to give them a call. AR is a ways off, but I'd like to contribute to these places too and help them out. I'll clean some of my geese and pay to ship it to them. I'm sure they'll have consumed all those geese by later this spring so maybe I can get a collection of northern hunters willing to ship geese to help feed the needy.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> We have are freezers full of ducks and geese.


 You must have very small freezers to stay under your possession limits.

Alex


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

There is no possession limit on snows.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

what about ducks, canadas and specks. they dont have a possession limit in the spring too..right? :roll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I was under the impression that there is no possession limits once the meat was cleaned and frozen in your freezer in ND. Even in the fall.

I feel sorry for any nursing home employee that is told to clean 300 of someones muddy schnees :lol:


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

well we give them to three different nursing homes and one shelter the rest went to some neighbors. This is not unusual. We are not the only ones here that do it. There is no possession limit here.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Did you keep any to eat yourself - good eats...


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

No I have all I need till next spring.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Good shoot! Its nice to hear your giving some birds away, I give sticks and brats away to farmers, and I gave away a number of ducks and geese breasted out to those who wanted them. Awesome job though!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

snopro, were you with a guide or do you guide?


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

"They accepted 301 UNCLEANED geese??? Are you serious?

Can you give me a name of these establishments and a phone number if you have it? If you don't have the number I'll just look it up myself...just post up the names of these places and where they're located. I'd like to give them a call. AR is a ways off, but I'd like to contribute to these places too and help them out. I'll clean some of my geese and pay to ship it to them. I'm sure they'll have consumed all those geese by later this spring so maybe I can get a collection of northern hunters willing to ship geese to help feed the needy."

I agree! I can't even donate one freakin' goose to an Amish family here in Indiana. I'll bet the closest thing to a snow goose any old folks home in Arkansas has is Gramma Betty's fancy Sunday hat with the white feathers in the band.


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

we guide


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Snowpro said:


> we guide


Whats your guy's name?

Where do we sign up?


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

Snow Pros we are changing websites right now but the new one will be up in a few days it is *REMOVED*


----------



## bcde (Mar 2, 2009)

when you guide do you set a rig and hunt your clients then when that hunt is over do you take clients on the sneek


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

bcde said:


> when you guide do you set a rig and hunt your clients then when that hunt is over do you take clients on the sneek


We set the spread and hunt we will sneak if the client wishes. I would rather decoy my self but on this occasion it was sat and watch them fill the field south of us up or do something about it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

JAnglin said:


> "I agree! I can't even donate one freakin' goose to an Amish family here in Indiana. I'll bet the closest thing to a snow goose any old folks home in Arkansas has is Gramma Betty's fancy Sunday hat with the white feathers in the band.


 :lol:

Snowpro, come on and post up the names of these nursing homes so I can give them a call. I'd like to help out the needy too. I guess it's not unusual down there but it's extremely unusual for up here. Which is why I want to get ahold of these people...I can only eat so much goose. I'd be more than willing to send these nursing homes some of mine.

You don't have any swampland for sale do you?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW!!! You guys really put a pounding on them good work.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Matt Jones said:


> JAnglin said:
> 
> 
> > "I agree! I can't even donate one freakin' goose to an Amish family here in Indiana. I'll bet the closest thing to a snow goose any old folks home in Arkansas has is Gramma Betty's fancy Sunday hat with the white feathers in the band.
> ...


x2


----------



## wfjunkie (Sep 3, 2006)

Should have had a "Bird Hitch" for that pile.


----------

